# Finding Nemo Prequel



## Jiehfeng (Apr 4, 2013)

Finding Dory.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 4, 2013)

they should call it "stretching the story: a little too far"


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 4, 2013)

I might like it cause it has that funny character Dory voiced by Ellen.


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 4, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> they should call it "stretching the story: a little too far"


 
To which my response would be, who cares?  Movie will be great anyway.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 4, 2013)

Did Finding Nemo really need a prequel? I want to see it but I don't know how it will turn out obviously.
Monster University on the other hand looks great.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2013)

Was there really a demand for this movie?
Could they just make the sequel to The Incredibles already?


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 4, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Could they just make the sequel to The Incredibles already?


I read that Brad Bird doesn't want to make it, and being forced to do it will probably not result in a good movie.


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 4, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Did Finding Nemo really need a prequel? I want to see it but I don't know how it will turn out obviously.
> Monster University on the other hand looks great.


 
I'd argue that the only series Pixar should have never continued (or made for that matter) is Cars, yet that film was their second series to get a sequel, which is just ridiculous.  But I have no issue with more Finding Nemo.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> I read that Brad Bird doesn't want to make it, and being forced to do it will probably not result in a good movie.


But it really needs one, they left it open to a sequel. It's not like they haven't made a sequel to a movie no one even wanted in the first place


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 4, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> But it really needs one, they left it open to a sequel. It's not like they haven't made a sequel to a movie no one even wanted in the first place
> View attachment 2218


 
I agree, but I wouldn't want the movie to be forced, that would suck.  I'm sure one day there will be another Incredibles movie, but probably not anytime soon.  In the meantime, I'd like to see more of some of the other franchises that haven't yet had an announcement for a new movie, like A Bugs Life or Wall-E.  

Very excited for more Monsters.  And I'm sure Finding Dory will be fantastic.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Apr 4, 2013)

Wait, isn't it supposed to be a sequel?

Cos if it were to be a prequel, all we have in store for us is sadness.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 4, 2013)

So Pixar's making another sequel... that's not The Incredibles 2?

Damn it all.


----------



## XDel (Apr 4, 2013)

As much as I actually liked this film...

...this just sounds about as dumb idea as Bambi II.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 4, 2013)

How many times will she sing "Just keep swimming"?


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 4, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Was there really a demand for this movie?






Should have seen this coming after they made Nemo 3d.
I'm not sure if I'm going to watch it or not.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Should have seen this coming after they made Nemo 3d.
> I'm not sure if I'm going to watch it or not.



I stand corrected.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 4, 2013)

"AHMAGAHD FINDING NEMO DOESN'T NEED A SEQUEL BLARGH!"


Let's clear up a few things:

1. Plenty of people loved Finding Nemo (My son is almost 3, and he knows all the characters by name)
2. Plenty of people payed to see Finding Nemo
3. Finding Nemo was made 10 years ago. (Holy fuck I feel old) So there are people who were born when this first came out that are able to enjoy this movie now. They are the target audience.
4. If you have the critical thinking skills to consider that it doesn't need a sequel, you are NOT the target audience.
5. Sequels aren't made for the hell of it. They are made with the expectation of it selling as well if not better than the previous movie. Bottom line: They make sequels because you will pay to see them.

Yes, I know, folks have their own opinion, but consider the target audience, and consider that you may not fit that target audience.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 4, 2013)

...i really wish this was a sequel. dorys past didnt exactly seem all that nice.

one way or another, this will still be better than 'planes'


----------



## mechadylan (Apr 4, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> But it really needs one, they left it open to a sequel. It's not like they haven't made a sequel to a movie no one even wanted in the first place
> View attachment 2218


The PS2's The Incredibles: Rise Of The Underminer is probably the closest that we will ever get to a sequel.


----------



## beta4attack (Apr 4, 2013)

duffmmann said:


> Very excited for more Monsters. And I'm sure Finding Dory will be fantastic.


OMG WHAT?! I never knew there's a new Monster Inc. movie/sequel/prequel/whatever coming.... You, sir, made my day :') Monster Inc. was one of my favorite childhood movies, can't wait!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> 3. Finding Nemo was made 10 years ago. (Holy fuck I feel old) So there are people who were born when this first came out that are able to enjoy this movie now.


I am not saying I don't want see it, I just really wanted to a sequel to The Incredibles first. It really needs one soooo badly >.<

Also Finding Nemo 10 years old .-.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 4, 2013)

How about we all stop bitching about "did it really need a prequel?" and just accept the fact that Pixar is making another damn film.


----------



## Chary (Apr 4, 2013)

...I feel old. Finding nemo is 10 years old. That movie was made for my age group, and now, they're passing on a sequel to a new generation. So long as the story is good, and the characters are likable, I'm fine with it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 4, 2013)

Finding Nemo

Release date: May 2003


----------



## Issac (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, I do remember Finding Nemo being that old, but it still feels really weird that it has been 10 years since then!
I remember when I tried to download it using that old file sharing software (Don't know if it's old and obsolete enough to name) starting with a K and ending in aa. Finding Nemo with Swedish dub turned out to be Fight Club with Swedish subs  I was happy still! My dad, not so much. 

I think a prequel would be really interesting, seeing more of Dory's past even if it isn't all happy. I feel a sequel would just be more of the amnesia gag, and it'd get old pretty fast.   Excited!


----------



## mechadylan (Apr 4, 2013)

I wonder if Dory won't have both parents either.  Not that there's anything wrong with that, just seems to be a recurring theme in Pixar movies.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 4, 2013)

>Not an Incredibles sequel announcement.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 5, 2013)

It's not a prequel, is it? I read that it's a sequel set one year after the first movie.


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2013)

From the press release: 



> According to Stanton, Finding Dory takes place about a year after the first film, and features returning favorites Marlin, Nemo and the Tank Gang, among others. Set in part along the California coastline, the story also welcomes a host of new characters, including a few who will prove to be a very important part of Dory’s life.



A prequel would just be depressing. This sounds much better.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 6, 2013)

I...uh...haven't seen Finding Nemo...
My 2 year old might like it though, so I'll probably be checking it out soon.


----------

